# General > General Guns & Ammo >  NRA Expo

## kyratshooter

NRA expo in Louisville this weekend.

Anyone going?

It's free for NRA members. 

My son went to the one in Nashville last year and said it was a really good show, and he hates crowds, so if he had a good time it was an event worth going to.

I'm heading down to see what they have.

 :Ph34r:

----------


## tacmedic

I was hoping to go, but my wife's sisters planned our baby shower for this weekend.  My wife seems to think I should stay home for that.   :Helpsmilie:

----------


## DSJohnson

I really want to.  But I am not going to make this one.  I have wanted to go for a long time.  I have already reserved the dates for next year.  I will make it!  Enjoy it and tell me what all I missed.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I was hoping to go, but my wife's sisters planned our baby shower for this weekend.  My wife seems to think I should stay home for that.


Man have times changed!

Used to be a baby shower was a pregnant girls' night out.  No men allowed.  We were banned from the premises and if we had hung around there would have been dirty looks, snide comments and questions about our manhood!  We were not even expected to be in the same town.

Perfect time for a trip to the NRA show!

----------


## LowKey

I was thinking the same thing as Kyratshooter.
Not often heard of guys welcomed at a baby shower. 
There will never be an NRA expo close enough to where I live in order to go. No vendors are going to want to travel through New Yorkistan to get to New England.

----------


## Rick

If I had a nickel for every time some guy couldn't do something because he had to go to a baby shower I'd have......a nickel. Sorry man, that's a first for me. My wife always told me I had to find something to do as far away as possible.

----------


## hunter63

> If I had a nickel for every time some guy couldn't do something because he had to go to a baby shower I'd have......a nickel. Sorry man, that's a first for me. My wife always told me I had to find something to do as far away as possible.


Yeah.....?....I was kinda wondering as well......?
Oh well, it's a whole new world......

----------


## Batch

Nope, baby showers are co-ed now. Pissed my mom right the hail off too. LOL

----------


## hunter63

> Nope, baby showers are co-ed now. Pissed my mom right the hail off too. LOL


Oh, Oh....That's Bad!

----------


## kyratshooter

That rips it!  

When the grand babies (closer than I want to think about) start having babies it may tick them off but granddad is not going to be there playing truth or dare and baby blanket bingo!

----------


## Faiaoga

Baby showers are so retro and old fashioned, dude.  The hip modern thing is to have a gender identity announcement party where the child's gender (as determined by amniocentesis) is announced by pink smoke (girl XX) or blue smoke (boy XY).  :Laugh:

----------


## Rick

The sad part is I understood that.

----------


## hunter63

Well at least you can still smoke.......

----------


## crashdive123

The sadder part is that apparently xx and xy have little to do with one's gender identity.

----------


## kyratshooter

XX--Xy, reminds me of my wife in the midst of two sons and a husband always claiming she was surrounded by people with broken chromosomes. 

Gender identity my sweet @$$ !!

A store can put a "No guns" circle crossout sign on their door and strip me of my Constitutional rights but they can't keep a pervert out of the ladies room!

----------


## hunter63

Good Lord....Now you see the reason for the 50 year old Geezer rule........

We are headed down to the corner saloon for a cold one or six.....

----------


## Rick

Where am I when all the lady perverts come in the men's room? Huh? That never happens to me. I guess those gals were right about that ten foot pole.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

ha ha... with all this crap on the radio... and TV that I cant watch anymore... I walked into a Men's public bathroom last week at a nearby gas convenience store and there was a 10 year old girl with long blond hair down to his a$$ standing at the urinal.... I wanted to say something.... but busted out laughing when he attempted to dry his hands after washing at the "hair dryer" -_ Mini Me Fabio_....I just can't make this stuff up.


Oh wow - from the posts above....good luck on the baby shower... have you called a freind, offered a 50/50, asked the audience? - I would bow out gracefully and tell her Billy Bob invited me fishing,,,and He needs me to buy the gas..... just saying... You are not there to deliver the package...

----------


## nell67

> Nope, baby showers are co-ed now. Pissed my mom right the hail off too. LOL


 I was shocked two short months ago, when attending my niece in laws baby shower ( On  a THURSADY NIGHT?? ) I questioned the choice of date and time and was told by my sister that that was the only time that CHRIS could be there....WHY does Chris have to be there? It's a baby shower, MEN DO NOT ATTEND BABY SHOWERS!  They do now days I was informed. Turns out he was not the only dude there.

The times, they are a changin'  smh

----------


## hunter63

Yeah....well they just seem  to cash my checks just fine..... no matter if I am there or not.....
50 year old rule....See ya......

----------


## kyratshooter

I just returned from the NRA show.  It was almost overwhelming1

Every manufacturer you have ever heard of was present.

If you ever saw anything in a magazine, It was there!

If it was a gun, it was there.

If it could be shot from a gun it was there.

If it could be taped to, fastened on, welded to, glued to, clamped onto or attached to a gun in any way it was there.

If you could wear it while you were shooting it was there.

If you could shoot at it, it was there.

If you could use it to take a picture while you were shooting it was there.

If you wanted to plan a hunt the outfitters were there.

If you needed to skin what you shot every knife maker was there, All of them!

Pyramid Air had a shooting range set up so if you had the overwhelming desire to shoot something on the spot it was possible.

If you needed a bottle opener, book mark, patch, decal or shopping bag they were free!

And thousands and thousands of people were there!  Acres of people!  And parking area measured in square miles with shuttle busses running all day.

I am worn completely out and I doubt that I will ever attempt an NRA expo again.  I have not walked that many miles or talked to that many people in 20 years.  

I'm too old for this $&!*   !

----------


## madmax

I'm not even sure how to respond to this thread without getting  somebody mad.

My wife and her sisters love me but would they laugh me into oblivion if I asked if I was invited.  Wait... her mother would pat me and say of course I am...  Wonderful gentle southern woman.

----------


## Rick

Isn't it good to know that there are that many folks that are pro gun? Thousands and thousands. Acres of people sounds good to me. I wouldn't be happy if that were WalMart though. Especially if I needed to run in real quick.  :No: 

Go back tomorrow. We really need a..."This is Kyrat reporting from the field at the NRA Expo report."

----------


## madmax

I think Ben just got appointed something or other in the NRA.  I like that.

----------


## kyratshooter

Nope, not going back tomorrow unless I can take a patio recliner and roller skates.  The people watching was excellent.  Some real weird looking folks in the Ohiotuckianna area.  

It will be in Atlanta next year so you north Florida guys can get to it.

----------


## crashdive123

I've never been to one, but might have to put it on the calendar.

----------


## kyratshooter

It is about like you would imagine any industry show to be.  Everyone putting their best foot forward.  Excellent catering also.

I have never been able to get to one before and always wanted to visit the Shot Show in Vegas, which is never going to happen, so this was a minor "bucket list" item.  Not that I have a bucket list.

----------


## finallyME

Youtube is being flooding with NRA show posts, so if you missed it, you can always catch up.

I should probably get out to shot show sometime, since I am pretty close.

I have never been to a baby shower.  We always gave ours baths.

----------


## Faiaoga

> Youtube is being flooding with NRA show posts, so if you missed it, you can always catch up.
> 
> I should probably get out to shot show sometime, since I am pretty close.
> 
> I have never been to a baby shower.  We always gave ours baths.


My baby baths usually ended with more water on me than on the baby :Laugh:   The baby did get used to water, though, and ended up a good swimmer.  

I made a serious mistake when discussing modern hip social trends - the correct term is "gender reveal party" and one pressing concern is whether it is necessary to bring a gift when you are invited to a "gender reveal party".  Dear Prudence, the advice columnist for Slate magazine has a column about this.  It is probably also important to know if the traditional pink and blue colors show a bilateral sexist orientation or if a third, more neutral color is more appropriate.   www.slate.com

----------


## Rick

Mauve. I vote for mauve. Plaid would work too.

----------


## Faiaoga

Don't laugh about clashes over color in clothing.  I understand there is a new trend to allow "blaze pink" hunting garments as a supplement to requirements for blaze orange.  Blaze Pink - you can look it up. :Devil2:

----------


## finallyME

> My baby baths usually ended with more water on me than on the baby  The baby did get used to water, though, and ended up a good swimmer.  
> 
> I made a serious mistake when discussing modern hip social trends - the correct term is "gender reveal party" and one pressing concern is whether it is necessary to bring a gift when you are invited to a "gender reveal party".  Dear Prudence, the advice columnist for Slate magazine has a column about this.  It is probably also important to know if the traditional pink and blue colors show a bilateral sexist orientation or if a third, more neutral color is more appropriate.   www.slate.com


Well, in the off chance that I am ever invited to a baby shower, or whatever they are calling it these days, the gift will be either a package of diapers, or a pocket knife. Both gender neutral.

----------


## hunter63

> My baby baths usually ended with more water on me than on the baby  The baby did get used to water, though, and ended up a good swimmer.  
> 
> I made a serious mistake when discussing modern hip social trends - the correct term is "gender reveal party" and one pressing concern is whether it is necessary to bring a gift when you are invited to a "gender reveal party".  Dear Prudence, the advice columnist for Slate magazine has a column about this.  It is probably also important to know if the traditional pink and blue colors show a bilateral sexist orientation or if a third, more neutral color is more appropriate.   www.slate.com


Cash.....everyone like cash.....Green goes with everything.

Don't male diapers have a big bump in the front?

----------


## Faiaoga

> Don't laugh about clashes over color in clothing.  I understand there is a new trend to allow "blaze pink" hunting garments as a supplement to requirements for blaze orange.  Blaze Pink - you can look it up.


From what I can gather, Wisconsin is the first state to allow blaze pink as a hunting option and Colorado is not far behind.
One lady who seems able to combine femininity and the outdoors is the Cuban-American mammal zoologist who wrote "Pink Boots and a Machete".  Dr. Mireya Mayor has been able to travel in Africa and South America on expeditions in the rain forest.  I don't know her opinions on blaze pink but she seems an interesting person.  :Big Grin: 

www.mireyamayor.com

----------


## hunter63

Dora the Explorer.....?
Hi, What took you so long?

----------


## Manwithnoname

I can't speak for the other states or blaze pink per se. Im dating myself here but back in my intro days of deer hunting Oklahoma allowed blaze orange, solid red or solid yellow and if I'm not mistaken, an excerpt in the regs of any conspicuous solid color of X sq in or more was legal.

----------


## hunter63

Wisconsin has had Blaze orange for many years....before  that red and yellow were also allowed.
Mind you there were still many the worn the red and black Woolrich wool coats and matching pants.

I did convert to blaze camo...and was told by many the I didn't have 50% orange....I was fine but old habits die hard....
I suspect there will be a whining and crying about blaze pink as well.

When you wear something only 10 days a year.... doesn't seem like I need to worry about "fashion"....too much
Did kinda  laugh at DD and SIL, getting two new matching camo suits every year for hunting out of a box stand in Louisiana.

You could wear a 3 piece suit and nothing would see ya.....

----------


## tacmedic

Just getting back on the computer this week and reading this thread.  Little did I know I had started such a discussion!  HAHA!  Anyway, glad the NRA show was fun!  I went to SHOT for the first time 2 years ago and haven't been back since.  Hoping with school settling down I can focus on my side business more and make it back to SHOT and the NRA show next year.  

As far as the baby shower goes, it was quite the discussion as to why I HAD to be there.  I still don't understand it.  But, I make it a rule to never argue with my wife when she's 8 months pregnant. . .

----------


## DSJohnson

Wise man. Pregnant women are a force of nature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

> Wise man. Pregnant women are a force of nature 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed......Just say Yes'um.......

----------


## Manwithnoname

> Yes indeed......Just say Yes'um.......


In my experience, pregnant or not, happiness is more easily achieved with yes ma'am or yes dear over any other response  :Smile:

----------


## DSJohnson

Absolutely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## finallyME

> Just getting back on the computer this week and reading this thread.  Little did I know I had started such a discussion!  HAHA!  Anyway, glad the NRA show was fun!  I went to SHOT for the first time 2 years ago and haven't been back since.  Hoping with school settling down I can focus on my side business more and make it back to SHOT and the NRA show next year.  
> 
> As far as the baby shower goes, it was quite the discussion as to why I HAD to be there.  I still don't understand it.  But, I make it a rule to never argue with my wife when she's 8 months pregnant. . .


Well, I went backpacking with her brother on the day that she had the ultrasound.  She scheduled the ultrasound after I scheduled the trip.  That was almost 14 years ago, and 4 more kids later.  She still remembers that......and I am still in trouble.

----------


## kyratshooter

Statute of limitations is only 7 years for backpacking during an ultrasound!  

I know of a couple of people that did not get 14 years for manslaughter.

You need to get your lawyer to send her a letter! :saberbattle:

----------

